# Crown and Sword with tutorial



## BRobbins629 (Apr 1, 2008)

Definitely just a prototype, but in the planning stages to convert to silver.  Comments and critiques welcome - I'm new at this.






Tutorial:
1) Take a jewelry class that includes wire bending, piercing, soldering and stone setting.
2) Spend $$$$ on Foredom tools and accessories, torch, pickle, tumbling, silver, jewels, etc - you get the idea
3) Practice


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL!!

Looks good, Bruce.  I hope you don't mind if I keep a copy of your detailed tutorial.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 1, 2008)

Bruce if you would, could you rewrite the tutorial in a more condenced version,going into all the detail you went into somewhere around wire bending I got lost. Sorry but us lazy types need to be led by the hand.[}]


> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> Definitely just a prototype, but in the planning stages to convert to silver.  Comments and critiques welcome - I'm new at this.
> 
> ...


----------



## johncrane (Apr 1, 2008)

Cant wait too see it finished Bruce! now that its at this stage are you going too plate it,or use it as a mold, sure is a lot of work well done.


----------



## turned_for_good (Apr 1, 2008)

Now thats what I call a great tutorial! And a Great start at a very nice pen.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 1, 2008)

How about a video?[B)]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 2, 2008)

Make sure you bring it to the picnic to show off!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Apr 2, 2008)

Bruce, I am glad you wrote the tutorial as it is three times as long as what good ole one liner Cav would have wrote!

Mike


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> Tutorial:
> 1) Take a jewelry class that includes wire bending, piercing, soldering and stone setting.
> 2) Spend $$$$ on Foredom tools and accessories, torch, pickle, tumbling, silver, jewels, etc - you get the idea
> 3) Practice



Now THAT'S funny! 

Interesting prototype, Bruce. I can't wait to see where you go with it.

Oh, and Mike, who's Cave?[}]


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> ...Tutorial:
> 1) Take a jewelry class that includes wire bending, piercing, soldering and stone setting.
> ...


Bruce don't take this as criticism but shouldn't step 3 in your tutorial be *practice, practice, practice *rather than just practice?  I just didn't want some readers to think this is an easy one day process.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> 
> How about a video?[B)]
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


That IS the video!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 2, 2008)

If I make one of those, can I substitute a BK Crown in the proto?
Is that a right-handed sword? Will a left-handed one work?
Regarding #1 in the tutorial, is there a free trial version I can download?
Regarding #3 in the tutorial, I don't understand. Can you elaborate?!?!?

[}][)]


----------



## Draken (Apr 2, 2008)

That is really cool Bruce, can't wait to see where you go with it.  I too hope you'll bring it to the picnic, I'd love to see it in person.  You could also do a demo at the picnic if you wanted...


----------



## tnilmerl (Apr 2, 2008)

Tutorial is a bit garrulous


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay, you got me, Travis. I had to look it up.


----------



## BullDurham (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like a lot of time and work went into that,  Your eyes are better than mine!

 I like it!


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where can I get that kit?[}]


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 2, 2008)

Bruce---In your quest for parsimony, you forgot to mention what type of guitar strings the ball ends came from. Are they phosphor bronze, nickel alloy, or what? 

Dan


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 2, 2008)

Let me try to answer some of your questions...
Cav - you may keep one copy for your personal use but may not reproduce without authorization.

Roy - I realize they use a different language in Oklahoma, so may I first suggest a course in English as a second language

John (one of the more sensible comments) - I was going to plate it, but there are some issues - particularly with the thickness and strength of the sword, so next step is to modify with thicker materials and move to all silver.  At some point I would like to do molds but more than likely each piece will be unique.

To my NOVA picnic friends: Yes - I'll bring it and/or its successor in whatever state that is in.  May also bring the tap and die if anyone wants to try a triple start thread.

George - you're right, I should have added 2 more practice sessions.  I will correct in next version

Don - NO!

Bob - Probably in China as soon as they read this thread and see the potential sales from counterfeits.

Dan - sorry no guitar strings in this one.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 2, 2008)

Jew mean I kned to lern nother langwich to lernt how to mke pen lik in pictre. Way to much truble.




> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> Let me try to answer some of your questions...
> 
> ...


----------

